# Vogelfutter



## Trollwut (9. Januar 2014)

Da ich letztes Jahr Hühner-Kraftfutter schon erfolgreich auf Karpfen getestet hab, werd ich diesen sommer mal normales Vogelfutter testen.
also diese Körnermischungen, die man normal im Winter für heimische Vögel ins Häuschen steckt.
Gerade dadurch, dass die die ja noch in der Schale stecken (z.b. Sonnenblumenkerne) müssten die ja ne sehr gute Wirkung auf die Verdauung der Karpfen haben. Viele Ballaststoffe -> Größerer Fressrausch, oder so ähnlich.

Meinungen, eventuelle Testberichte? Immer her damit 

Edit:
Hier die Zusammensetzung des Hühnerfutters, das ich nutze:

Mais, Sojaextraktionsschrot, Sojabohnen, 
Pflanzenöl, Calciumcarbonat, 
Monocalciumphosphat 

Rohprotein 22,00 % 
Methionin 0,56 % 
Rohfett 6,3 % 
Rohfaser 3,1 % 
Rohasche 9,0 % 
Calcium 0,90 % 
Phosphor 0,65 % 
Natrium 0,15 %

Im Grunde nichts anderes als eine abgespeckte Boiliezusammensetzung. Und mit 17€/25 kg wesentlich erschwinglicher


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Vogelfutter*

Fragst Du nach Vogel-, oder nach Hühnerfutter???

Beim Hühnerfutter sind mir ganze Körner nämlich völlig neu:
Da gibt es Legemehl, Legekorn (das selbe in Pelletform) und Aufzuchtfutter.

:mDie Pellets (Legekorn) gehören für mich zur Standartmischung...


----------



## Trollwut (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Vogelfutter*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Fragst Du nach Vogel-, oder nach Hühnerfutter???
> 
> Beim Hühnerfutter sind mir ganze Körner nämlich völlig neu:
> Da gibt es Legemehl, Legekorn (das selbe in Pelletform) und Aufzuchtfutter.
> ...




Ich frage nach Vogelfutter. Hühnerfutter war schon im Test. (Sin ja trotzdem Vögel   )


----------



## nordbeck (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Vogelfutter*

zum anfüttern läuft das ganz gut. verwende ich gerne beim stalken um die fische zu beschäftigen und am platz zu halten.
früher als ich noch jung war gabs das auch als boilierichtung "bird food". so neu ist das ganze also nicht und vermutlich auch bewährt


----------



## teilzeitgott (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Vogelfutter*

ich nutze taubenfutter seit einigen jahren zum anfüttern.
ist ne menge gutes drin, unter anderem auch mais.
das ganze ein wenig mit hartmais vermischt ist bestens zum füttern geeignet.
kosten liegen bei um die 15 euro für 25 kg, teilweise auch nur 12 euro.
sehe immer zu das ich zuschlage wenn es angebote gibt.


----------



## Brachsenfan (16. März 2014)

*AW: Vogelfutter*

Wenn schon Hundefutter, Katzenfutter, Hühnerfutter und 
 Gartenteich-Fischfutter funktioniert, wieso sollte dann nicht auch Vogelfutter funktionieren?
 Versuch macht klug!
 Probiers aus!
 Ich wünsch dir jedenfalls schon mal Petri Heil!

 Gruß
 Brachsenfan


----------



## Hias88 (16. März 2014)

*AW: Vogelfutter*

Muss man das Vogelfutter dann vorm füttern irgendwie behandel, also kochen oder aufquellen lassen?


----------



## punkarpfen (16. März 2014)

*AW: Vogelfutter*

Je nach Vogelfuttersorte. Eifutter wird gerne als Boiliebestandteil genutzt. Taubenfutter dagegen ist ein Partikelmix, den man aufkochen sollte.


----------



## jogi89 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Vogelfutter*

Benutze ich auch #6

Nämlich Taube Standart von der BayWa.

Da sind Erbsen (Grün und gelb), Weizen, Hanf, Mais (ganz und Bruch) drin. 

Wird ganz normal gekocht, verfeinert je nach blieben mit Vanille oder Chili läuft ganz gut :q


----------



## TimSchmidt (18. März 2014)

*AW: Vogelfutter*

BayWa ?!?! 

Ist ja 1a, die habe sogar einen onlineshop !!

danke für dem tipp


----------



## Trollwut (18. März 2014)

*AW: Vogelfutter*

Hab eben auch n bischen durchgeguckt.
Auch das Schweine oder Kalbaufzuchtfutter sieht interessant aus. Werd wohl demnächst mal shoppen gehn müssen


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Vogelfutter*

Die BayWa hat einige feine Sachen für uns:
Ich nehm z.B. gerne Legekorn als Zusatz beim Feedern .
Sind kleine Pellets die als eiweißreiches Zufutter zum Getreide für Hühner dienen.
Gibt´s auch als Mehl.

Putenaufzuchtfutter könnte auch sehr interessant sein, hab ich aber noch nicht ausprobiert.

Halibut-Pellets bis 16 mm gibt´s da übrigens auch:
Heißen Aqua Irgendwie...

Nicht zu vergessen:
Milchpulver, als Milchaustauscher für die Kälberaufzucht.


----------



## blablabla (19. März 2014)

*AW: Vogelfutter*

Hab auch schon das baywa angebot mal durchgekuckt. Besonders das forellenfutter würde mich da interessieren. Es gibt zwar auch forelli beim angelhändler aber das liegt manchmal schon monate rum hab ich so den eindruck und ich finde bei fischmehlhaltigen Sachen die Frische wichtig. Bei der Baywa wär das Forelli sicherlich frischer denke ich man hat halt den nachteil das es nur 25 kg Säcke gibt.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Vogelfutter*

die meisten futter sachen kommen aus der landwirtschaft.
wird als super wunder mittel im karpfen bereich dann verkauft.
kaufe eigentlich seit jahren fast alles bei baywa


----------



## spacecarp (19. März 2014)

*AW: Vogelfutter*

Ja, BayWa und Dehner gehören auch bei mir seit Jahren zu den Futterausstattern


----------



## jogi89 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Vogelfutter*

Ich kaufe alles von der BayWa.

Von Taubenfutter, über Mais oder Bruchmais, Hanf oder die Pellets (Aqua catch) usw. Bin ich eigentlich sehr zufrieden mit. 

Preis/Leistungsverhältnis ist Top


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Vogelfutter*



blablabla schrieb:


> Hab auch schon das baywa angebot mal durchgekuckt. Besonders das forellenfutter würde mich da interessieren. Es gibt zwar auch forelli beim angelhändler aber das liegt manchmal schon monate rum hab ich so den eindruck und ich finde bei fischmehlhaltigen Sachen die Frische wichtig. Bei der Baywa wär das Forelli sicherlich frischer denke ich man hat halt den nachteil das es nur 25 kg Säcke gibt.


Ich hab die Baywa direkt vor der Nase und kann also im Lager einkaufen.
Forelli gibt es lose aus dem Sack, nur ist die Mindestabnahmemenge 5kg.
Ist aber dann i.d.R kein Problem, wenn die man in verschiedenen Größen will.
Nur bei den Großen geht das bei mir nicht, weil sie die extra bestellen müssen.


----------



## allroundr (19. März 2014)

*AW: Vogelfutter*

Hi ho


im Fressnapf gibts auch einige vogelfuttermischungen... sehen auch interessant aus muss ich mal probiern!!!


----------

